# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Recherche client VPN IPSEC gratuit

## joKED

Bonjour  tous,

voila, tout est dans le titre. Je recherche un client VPN IPSEC gratuit pour me connecter au rseau du boulot depuis chez moi.

Jussqu' prsent, j'ai pu tester le client SafeNet qui est trs bien, mais dont la license coute environ 50.

Mais si une alternative plsu conomique existe, je suis preneur.

Qui a une ide?

Merci de votre aide.

----------


## _solo

Tout depend du serveur Ipsec car tout les connecte pas a tous les serveurs...
une alternative qui se connecte un peu a tout est freeswan.

----------


## grincheux42

Bonjour,

je m'incruste dans la discution car je suis aussi  la recherche d'un client VPN pour Windows pour tablir une connexion IPSec vers un rseau.
Il y a bien l'IPSec de Windows, mais si on a une adresse dynamique, il faut lui changer son adresse  chaque initialisation du tunnel. Je doute que mes clients soient trs content.
J'ai bien vu FreeS/WAN, mais le problme est qu'il n'est pas port sur Windows.

Bref, si quelqu'un trouve un client VPN IPSec gratuit pour Windows. Je suis preneur. Encore plus s'il est capable de faire de l'AES256 (ce que Windows ne sais pas faire par dfaut)

----------


## nemo69500

moi pour le vpn , linux ou windows, j utilise openvpn , qui gratuit avec ou sans interface graphique

http://openvpn.net/download.html#stable

----------


## panda31

Tu es sur qu'openvpn exploite IPSec ?

----------


## goldkey

> Tu es sur qu'openvpn exploite IPSec ?


http://lehmann.free.fr/openvpn/OpenVPNIndex/

Pour moi aussi, OpenVPN ne supporte pas l'IPSEC  :;): 

Sinon tu as IVPN qui est un client VPN gratuit supportant IPSEC :

----------


## nemo69500

oui dsl

----------


## deruyter

Bonjour,
je ne l'ai pas test, mais l'ordinateur individuel du mois le recommande.
A voir.

----------


## -toutix-

Vous avez essay shrewsoft ? C'est un client VPN IPSEC. c'est dispo sur www.shrew.net. La section support comporte plusieurs HOW TO.

 ::ccool::

----------

